# trapping ****



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

What set works best for ****? Also if you trapp a skunk with a conibear will it make you or the trap stink. If so how do you make the trap stop stinking?


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

I would use 160's or 220's if their legal on land. Where I live in ohio we can't use them on land, so I would check with your regs first.


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

a pvc pipe set with jac mackeral/sardines if you dont know what a pipeset is it's a bent pipe with the bait in the end with a foothold about 4in from the pipe directly in front of it


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

what do you mean with the bent pipe


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

if you can use coni's try a bucket set. cut some notches in the opening of the bucket big enough for your springs to rest in. punch a hole through the middle of the bucket (both sides) so you can stake the bucket down and hold your trap chain. put your bait in the back of the bucket, set your trap in the opening. i imagine you could also use this set with a foot-hold bedded about 4 inches in front and just a bit off center.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

can you also use the bucket set for muskrat if you put it in the water or something.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

JxMAN25 said:


> what do you mean with the bent pipe


pvc pipe with a pvc 90 degree elbow on top.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

for muskrat just set a 110 in a pathway through the cattails. run your stake through the spring loop and use wedges to keep it in place. i like to set mine with the latch under water and the ends of the trigger right at the water level.

you can make a platform set too. i use stakes that i get at the hardware store. in addition to holding your trap they serve as a bait for the 'rats.










for the platform i wired two of my shims to my stake. took me about 5 minutes to make.










i use a #0 LS on it and set it about an inch under water. the 'rat will set off the trap when it comes to chew on the stake, and then they wrap themselves around the stake or get tangled up in the weeds.









you can see 'rat scat on the ice right next to where i set this. i use 2 of these sets and every time i set the trap (provided the water stays open) i have a catch.


----------

